# What is your dream car?



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

What is your dream car? Maybe dream cars.? Anything from Fleetline's to Lamborghini's. :biggrin: Here's some of mines

37 Master Deluxe
47 Fleetline Aerosedan
60 Impala
Chop top Merc
Rolls Royce Phantom


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

mine are 81 cutlass supreme (wich i have already just need to finish it)
1959 el camino
61 impala
2005 lincoln town car


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

1987 Buick GNX  -1962 impala conv.


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

my dream car is a 58 to 63 impala convertable all those years


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

1997 Chevy Tahoe


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Sep 11 2005, 02:16 PM~3793648
> *my dream car is a 58 to 63 impala convertable all those years
> *


more specific, I think that applies to anyone,


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

im sorry i cant be all those are my dream cars im sorry i cant bic they would all have the be convertables


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

but if ii had to pic i would pic a .................... 58 impala convertable all black with lots of crome


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

58 RAG
59 RAG 
60 HT


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Sep 11 2005, 02:38 PM~3793756
> *but if ii had to pic i would pic a .................... 58 impala convertable all black with lots of crome
> *


good choice


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Sep 11 2005, 11:38 AM~3793756
> *but if ii had to pic i would pic a .................... 58 impala convertable all black with lots of crome
> *


Oh yes


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

thx homiies


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

the 80's lecabrolet cadillac vert 90'dout.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

91 civic


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

A 61 Impala that isn't in a thousand pieces and I can drive out of the garage. :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

in order those cars you guys posted are easily achiaveable i got my bars set way the fuck high


1947 delahaye 










53 Ghia Cadillac










37 Cord phaeton


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

06 accord ex 4cyl 5spd. 

no joke


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Sep 11 2005, 05:58 PM~3794216
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I feel you on the Tri-5's ......you take the 55 
and I will take a 57' bel air convertable :0 
thier is a guy on the outskirts of town who as a 1 out of 5 made 57 chevy bel air convertable 283 fuel injected with power brakes....GM told him to name his price and he said.....It's fine were it is at :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

all my dream cars i wanted i have bought.. all i need more is a 59 convertible


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

1. 79 MONTE CARLO

2. 64 IMPALA CONV.

3. 98 LINCOLN TOWN CAR.

4. 300 C. SITTIN ON 24's

5. 2 DR. 96 FLEETWOOD - HOMIES EDITION WOULD BE NICE.!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

63-64 Chevrolet Impala SS Convertible...


----------



## TEXAS2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

I dont want nothing to hard to find or rare just the cars on this list would do . :biggrin: 
Lamborghini saleen









Lamborghini Murcielago









Hennesy Viper venom 









Ferrari Enzo 










Mercedes maybach brabus edition











And of course a 59 , 64 , 66 and 96 impala ss one each in hardtop and convertible .


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

80s lecabriolet 90ed out and 64 ss convertable.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

1) 57 belair
2) 63 impala convertable 
3) 62 H.T
4)61 convertable
5) not really a dream but would like to have = 90'd coupe


----------



## ssx (Jul 14, 2005)

I already have a 61' Bubbletop 409 which was my number one dream car. I just need about $10K more to do what I want to it! (Airride/Vintage Air etc). Some of my others:
Within Reason:
Split window Ragtop VW with Crotch Coolers
67-68 Chevy Fleetside Pickup
49-51 Merc Leadsled Custom
Crazy:
Ferrari Enzo :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

78 79 80 monte

and "Dressed to Kill" locked up inside my house on display


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

63 ss vert
70 chevelle Ls6


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

My 64 rag done..... or 55, 56, 57 or 58 rag.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

These are my three dream cars.......so far i got 1 off my list but i still got 2 more to go


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

^^^^^^ my third one


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Sep 11 2005, 07:01 PM~3795091
> *These are my three dream cars.......so far i got 1 off my list but i still got 2 more to go
> *


NICE CARS BUT THE GAS PRICES IN THE PICTURES REALLY CAUGHT MY ATTENTION :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

59 rag black body gray top, gray int, minor silverleaf, and full chrome, on 13s


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

here is mine


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS2005_@Sep 11 2005, 05:03 PM~3794477
> *I dont want nothing to hard to find or rare just the cars on this list would do .  :biggrin:
> Lamborghini saleen
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no such thing 

Saleen S7R


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

1. 1961 Chevrolet <s>Corvair</s> Impala Sport Coupe









2. 1959 Chevrolet Impala HT/RAG









3. 1958 Chevrolet Impala HT/RAG









4. 1958 Pontiac Bonneville Tri-power









5. 1940 Mercury (Boy I miss STARDUST)  









6. 1956 Chevrolet Bel-Air


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

A 2 door 76 caprice, full frame wrap, kandy paint, white vynil and body color dyed interior, astro supremes on 5.20s, 2 competition prohopper pumps, 2 chrome adex dumps, hardlines,6s in the front 8s in the back, 8 batterys, 2 switches, chrome uppers and lowers, all chrome rear axel assembly, hollywood top, frenched antennas, old style scroll pinstriping, and a custom grill. :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Sep 11 2005, 07:05 PM~3795102
> *NICE CARS BUT THE GAS PRICES IN THE PICTURES REALLY CAUGHT MY ATTENTION :biggrin:
> *


LOL no kidding, that was 4 months ago, imagine now :dunno:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2005, 07:17 PM~3795161
> *1. 1961 Chevrolet <s>Corvair</s> Impala Sport Coupe
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a nice list


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I always wanted a 59 rag that will be my next car after i finish my new one. I am going to build my 59 HT this year and its gonna be bad ass


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 11 2005, 08:37 PM~3795601
> *I always wanted a 59 rag that will be my next car after i finish my new one. I am going to build my 59 HT this year and its gonna be bad ass
> *


----------



## mrmagic84 (Oct 1, 2004)

my dream is a 52 chevy delux. i also would like to some sort of chevy panel one day. as of now i just got my 63 belair and a 82 regal. they keep me busy.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

61 BUBBLE TOP


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

47 fleetline convertable


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 11 2005, 08:37 PM~3795601
> *I always wanted a 59 rag that will be my next car after i finish my new one. I am going to build my 59 HT this year and its gonna be bad ass
> *



tell me you're going to lift it...and not with a floor jack :biggrin:


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

My dream car is to get my husband's '61 Impala finished and a '32 Ford Coupe all original.


----------



## TEQUILLA SUNRISE (Aug 11, 2005)

1957 CHEVY BEL AIR, AND 1948 CHEVY FLEETLINE ARE MY FAV...


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

1963 Porsche 356B-T6 super 90 cabriolet


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 11 2005, 03:08 PM~3794261
> *I feel you on the Tri-5's ......you take the 55
> and I will take a 57' bel air convertable  :0
> thier is a guy on the outskirts of town who as a 1 out of 5 made 57 chevy bel air convertable 283 fuel injected with power brakes....GM told him to name his price and he said.....It's fine were it is at  :0  :biggrin:
> *


There was two at the Frisco LRM show the other month, 57 rag fuel injection cars that is.........crazy to think we just accounted for 3/5


:0 :0 :0


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

1947 2 door fleetline with skirts


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

whats really cool is i have owned both of my dream cars


the first one is a 61 impala.. WHICH IS GONE..........................




the the other is the one i own NOW WHICH IS A 67 LINCOLN CONTINENTAL


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

AND MY CURRENT BABY.........................



THIS IS MY REAL DREAM CAR................... AND I OWN IT......


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Sep 11 2005, 02:17 PM~3793657
> *1997 Chevy Tahoe
> *


Go buy one.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

'63 Impala Convertable with Rob Vanderslice paint, four Pro hopper pumps and Dayton Wires with a three prong swept spinner.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I'd settle for a painted LTD....we all have our own dreams and wishes though that will never come true


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

53-belair ragtop
47-fleetline








one down-one to go


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Sep 12 2005, 01:38 PM~3798417
> *There was two at the Frisco LRM show the other month, 57 rag fuel injection cars that is.........crazy to think we just accounted for 3/5
> :0  :0  :0
> *


we need to find the other 2 :0 
but I think the big thing on homies it the power brakes :dunno: next time I think about it I will ask him if would let me take some pics :biggrin: plus I would just like to look at it for a while


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

1963 impala 2 door hardtop (standard) non ss

accesories:
-continental kit
-skirts
-dual rear antennas
-chrome gas tank peice
-all four lights w/ half shields & visors
-rear window blinds
-bumper guards (one big one in front in the middle & one each side in the rear)
-driver & passenger side mirrors
-dual "dummy lights" up front
-chrome bottom trim (from front fender to rear skirt)
-keep long bench seat up front (for my woman to roll right next to me)


i don't care if some of you will rag my dream, but hey...it's mine!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 12 2005, 11:44 PM~3802390
> *1963 impala 2 door hardtop (standard) non ss
> 
> accesories:
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

60 rag


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

91 continental
94 towncar
88 coupe de ville
64 impala


----------



## CrystalCutlass (Oct 20, 2002)

64 Buick Rivi


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

1957 Eldo,,,,,,, JUST ONE OF MANY! :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=275100]


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

1958 Lincoln :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=275101]


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

59 rag


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Sep 13 2005, 04:45 AM~3803458
> *59 rag
> *


DAMN YOU BEAT ME! :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=275118]


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

mitsubishi galant


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

1956 2door Wagon (Chevy) :biggrin: :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=275122]


----------



## Faust (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Sep 13 2005, 02:15 AM~3803514
> *mitsubishi galant
> *


rofl, those things fall apart, seriously, never seen one running properly. For me, im a little more into performance so I'ma have to say Koenigsegg CCR


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

OKAY MY ALL TIME #1 :biggrin:  :biggrin: 

1964 Impala SS Rag

[attachmentid=275130]
[attachmentid=275131]


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

68 Coupe Deville


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

1970 Pontiac Firebird, the car of my dreams and now I own one. 

I RULE

(ok that was just a movie quote :biggrin


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

1963 ss drop. But I would settle for a ht.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 13 2005, 08:09 AM~3803804
> *1963 ss drop.  But I would settle for a ht.
> *


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Sep 12 2005, 10:04 PM~3802525
> *60 rag
> *


 :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 13 2005, 09:56 AM~3803952
> *
> *



Don't remind me. :angry:


----------



## Classicks (Sep 13, 2005)

[attachmentid=275194]


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foshizzle_@Sep 11 2005, 03:03 PM~3793593
> *What is your dream car? Maybe dream cars.? Anything from Fleetline's to Lamborghini's. :biggrin: Here's some of mines
> 
> 37 Master Deluxe
> ...


*Someday I wanna get ahold of a 64 Impala wagon for now this will do lmao!*


----------



## fleetwoodbro (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Sep 11 2005, 04:10 PM~3794268
> *1. 79 MONTE CARLO
> 
> 2. 64 IMPALA CONV.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

for me it would be

61 rag
62 wagon :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Sep 11 2005, 11:32 PM~3795568
> *damn thats a nice list
> *


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

You did say dream right, for me...........

---42 RAG

---57 RAG

---58 RAG or HT

ALL CHEVY'S of course!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

'61 impala convertable, canary yellow with the white stripe, yellow and white spokes, yellow and white interior. I just described my cousins old car which I wanted but couldn't afford. "Da Last Don"


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

CHAGO'S DREAM CAR!! :cheesy: 

[attachmentid=285978]


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

The buck stops with a 1959 Chevrolet Impala Convertable. uffin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@Sep 22 2005, 07:22 PM~3868176
> *The buck stops with a 1959 Chevrolet Impala Convertable. uffin:
> *



YEAH WHAT HE SAID!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

1985 2 dr Fleetwood Brougham D'elegance 90'd out.


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 22 2005, 06:44 PM~3868265
> *YEAH WHAT HE SAID!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


By the time I get one, it'll cost me $40,000 for a rust bucket project car. uffin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 22 2005, 07:44 PM~3868265
> *YEAH WHAT HE SAID!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

MY dream car... 32' Duesenburg... 2 million dollar price tag  

[attachmentid=294744]
[attachmentid=294745]


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

*1958 Impala convertible*


and my two other favourite cars,,
1942 Fleetline areosedan
1948 Fleetmaster convertible


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Sep 30 2005, 06:13 PM~3918420
> *MY dream car... 32' Duesenburg... 2 million dollar price tag
> 
> [attachmentid=294744]
> ...


Nice...you love the collection out this way.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2005, 04:36 PM~3794069
> *91 civic
> *


lets work a deal on your 64 :biggrin: lol


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

mines a 58 impala 2dr i dont care if it a drop or hard top i love the 58's :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

61vert


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

1. 64 Ford Galaxie 500XL Convertible 
2. 63 Ford Galaxie 500 boxtop (own it already)
3. 49 Merc chopped top
4. 64 Chevy Impala


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 12 2005, 04:37 AM~3795601
> *I always wanted a 59 rag that will be my next car after i finish my new one. I am going to build my 59 HT this year and its gonna be bad ass
> *


dayym that picture is inspiring!  

My alltime favourite low is the '62 Impala. preferably 2d ht green or blue..


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

80s Caddy LeCab 90d

70s Boat Tail Buick Riviera

59-76s Impalas

78-80s Monte Carlo

70s Lincolns


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

1959 IMPALA


----------



## chucky (May 14, 2003)

AL CPONES 1927 CADILLAC


----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

1.59' Impala rag

2.2 Door Big body


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

nothing like a car that can run 50-60miles to the gallon now that gas is so high....5gallon tank and a 2 cylinder engine..... :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

since i was 15 it was a 1991-93 caprice wagon, but here lately my next will either be a 59 elcamino or a 75 caprice drop


----------



## ryans97s10 (Aug 7, 2003)

my dream car...had to have it


----------



## Smokes (Dec 17, 2004)

These Are Mine In Order
1) 1984 Cadillac Fleetwood 4-Door
2) 1964 Impala Hardtop
3) 1962 Impala Hardtop
4) 1939 Master Deluxe
5) 1998 Lincoln Towncar
6) 1994 Inlcoln Towncar
7) 1948 Fleetline
We Can All Dream


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

I'd prolly want a 91 Caprice with the SS suspension, 96 Analog Cluster and Floor Shifter, NO SS badging but "Caprice Classic" The 96 mirrors and 96 dashbaord too. Chrome trunk strip and 96 tail lights. Bucket bonneville seats, LT1 with the G80 positraction, and blazer overhead console and floor console. Dead Pedal Mod and I could go on n on

but as far as a stock car...i could settle for a 57 rag or 61 rag


----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)

*My dream car is..............................................*


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

59-64 rag top impala


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

63' impala "Z-11" w/ an old school aircraft set up. :thumbsup: yup 409 ci.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

1947 Cadillac 62 Series :cheesy:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 25 2005, 04:29 AM~4065905
> *1947 Cadillac 62 Series  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

a 59 elco


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

68 Shelby gt500kr convertible










67 427 Shelby Cobra










58 Impala Drop


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Oct 23 2005, 11:43 PM~4056233
> *dayym that picture is inspiring!
> 
> My alltime favourite low is the '62 Impala. preferably 2d ht green or blue..
> *



umm and oh yeah, I scored one last weekend :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

67-69 Camaro / AC Cobra


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my dream car.. maybe one day.. i can afford one.. :tears:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Too many to list.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

If I couldn't get a rag, I'd even settle for a bubbletop. :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

MY DREAM RIDE


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

48 FLEETLINE....


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I always wanted...

Bagged 65-71 Caddy coupe, sedan or drop, stock hub caps with fat whites.
Body Dropped 73-91 Suburban or full size Blazer same years (I think they quit makin 2wd Blazers in 83).
And a 49-54 Chevy coupe or sedan, hub caps and fat whites.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2005, 05:36 PM~3794069
> *91 civic
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

59 rag
57 rag
64 rag
58 ht


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

61 Real SS rag


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

61 RAG


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 22 2005, 09:50 PM~3868299
> *1985 2 dr Fleetwood Brougham D'elegance 90'd out.
> *




Over four years later...................make it a Lecab :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

1958 RAG IMPALA,CHEVELLE 69 ,396BB FOR EVERY OTHER SUNDAY


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

61 impala with shirts and a 5th wheel


----------



## angryman83 (Nov 16, 2009)

61 rag 
56 belair rag


----------



## blue ice rag 63 (Oct 24, 2009)

since i got the lows-lows.my other dream car is a benz cl 63.


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*  64 RAG! :biggrin: *


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 12 2009, 02:16 AM~15956869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 12 2009, 07:49 AM~15957793
> *61 impala with shirts and a 5th wheel
> *


dickies shirt? roc a wear shirt???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

the car in my avi :biggrin:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

Mister Cartoon's silver 62 drop top....


----------



## need4lowNslow (Jun 21, 2009)

black 1972 Buick Riviera(boat-tail) on 13's
Egyptain Blue 1971 Cadillac coupe deville on factory wires and wide white walls
black 1963 coupe Eldorado on 13s
Mi great granddads 1965 C-10 on zenith 15' w/vogue mayo/mustard
This car I dream abt ever nite a all OG 1948 Cadillac all black w/chrome


----------



## bmorelac (Oct 3, 2007)

75 caprice rag, 61,62,63,64 rag, those five cars are the ones i have always loved


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

already own it just have to finish it


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9UDSurZ-gA[/url]
im living my dream..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i just want a rusty 59


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_1968 Caprice/Custom_


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 12 2009, 07:55 PM~15961408
> *1968 Caprice/Custom
> *


i know where 1 at in my homeboys dad junk yard complete with the 327


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 12 2009, 04:59 PM~15961450
> *i know where 1 at in my homeboys dad junk yard complete with the 327
> *


pics?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Oct 25 2005, 02:14 AM~4065887
> *63' impala "Z-11" w/ an old school aircraft set up.  :thumbsup: yup 409 ci.
> *


Anybody that would do that needs their head checked. 

56 Nomad
60 HT
72 Plymouth Newport


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

1959 IMPALA DROP TOP, 2ND MERCEDES CL65


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

61 rag 
61 bubble 

:biggrin:


----------



## goldspokes (Jul 23, 2008)

57 chevy bel air convertible or nomad or 4 door or wagon dont matter as long as its a 57 chevy candy tangerine or candy brandy wine white interior 14 inch cross lace zeniths sittin on the ground no hydros or air bagz v8 glass packs


----------



## KC-RIDES.com (Jun 21, 2009)

Either this, or a 75 Drop. I know, it's a tough one.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

1. A 2 door big body built by Topo

2. 1962 chevy bubble top Bel Air

3. 1978 rag top Lincoln Continental


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Dec 13 2009, 09:13 AM~15966504
> *Either this, or a 75 Drop. I know, it's a tough one.
> 
> 
> ...


If it was a wagon I would do it. I even test drove 1 once.


----------



## TATERSALAD64 (Oct 19, 2009)

56 Nomad


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

* 2010 Chevy or GMC 3500 DIESEL dually 4x4 Fully Loaded*
Kinda like this one
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...5fCarsQ5fTrucks

I like to dream BIG
:biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

65 Rivi



(currently looking)


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 13 2009, 01:52 PM~15968525
> *65 Rivi
> (currently looking)
> *


http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/1495546396.html


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

A rag '58 Impala, followed by a HT '58

Shit, the roof alone on a '58 Impala has more styling than entire automaker lineups today!

.....Someday


----------



## Big Young (Sep 23, 2007)

66 ss 0r 65ss


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

54 belair
55 belair
56 belair
57 belair
58 impala
59 impala
61 impala
64 impala
73 caprice
?? riviera
im not sure the year. but they had one on the cover of LRM this month ( black magic)


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

69 Chevelle Malibu.....


----------



## SJ Buddha (Dec 13, 2009)

63 Impala: Ragtop
70 Impala: Preferably Rag but hardtops still look nice


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

1959 impala 2nd 1976 rag house


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

1. 1957 belair convertible

2. 1956 belair convertible

3. 1959 impala 2dr hardtop which I own..


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Sep 11 2005, 04:10 PM~3794268
> *1. 79 MONTE CARLO
> 
> 2. 64 IMPALA CONV.
> ...


  BUT,,ID REPLACE THE CHRYSLER ON 24S WITH A 07+ ESCALADE TRUCK ON 26'S


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

40 merc coupe,chopped top,tear drop skirts,wide whites,candy red or gold
47 fleetline wide whites,glass packs,visor,clean paint
58 rag,pearl paint,tru spokes,cruiser skirts,juice front n back
73 impala,big block,candy or pearl paint,squatin 6's with skirts,


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hmm how about a fully wrapped hok lime green 76-77 monte with painted frame fully chromed suspension suicide doors and trunk... shaved handles, locks, trunk lock, side lights, seams, and moulding... 44'' moonroof blacked out tail lights and blinker lights... 4 pump hardlined whammy tank setup green and white vinyl button tucked interrior with swivel buckets touch screen dvd player deck a nice clean system a alarm... on 13x7 daytons powder coated to match with a lil engraving here and there and I want all the work done on my own... im not too picky though haha


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Or I would settle for a chevy bomb truck or car either way...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RI82REGAL_@Dec 14 2009, 02:07 AM~15973923
> *1959 impala 2nd 1976 rag house
> *


no such thing is a 76 rag


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 14 2009, 02:13 AM~15974408
> *no such thing is a 76 rag
> *


Mine would be a 75 caprice rag with a 76 caprice nose houseing or hardtop
if not that then it would be drop or hardtop 59 Imp.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

1964 Impala SS  .
I would love non-SS interior with SS exterior, I love bench seats but I love SS trims and emblems :biggrin:


----------



## pacman (Dec 10, 2008)

62 bubble top impala ss convertion :dunno: did I spell that rite :biggrin:
black with blood red int


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

1-59 Impala drop top
2-59 Impala 2 dr. ht
Either one really


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: 59 RAG


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## GAN65TER SS (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@Sep 11 2005, 02:38 PM~3793760
> *58 RAG
> 59 RAG
> 60 HT
> *



:thumbsup: sums it up for me


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

1961 impala ss convertible(BIG WORMS IS MY FAV).


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Dec 13 2009, 08:13 AM~15966504
> *Either this, or a 75 Drop. I know, it's a tough one.
> 
> 
> ...


there is a clean ass gray one a block away from me even gots the roof rack the old lady wont sell it to me i wanna juice it and drag it .


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

[/quote


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

'39 Chevrolet Holden Roadster,lifted of course


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

57 chevy el morocco


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

1964 impala ss vert
1963 impala ss vert
1958 impala vert
1961 vert
1959 caddy vert
almost forgot 2010 camaro vert  

wouldnt it be nice to have all of those :biggrin:


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

a 69 Camaro
a 57 belair hdt


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

67-69 Camaro
H1 (got a 2 already)


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

1984-1987 BUICK REGAL with T-Tops and a booty kit...... :biggrin: 

1958-1965 Impala....Rag or hard top on any of them :0 

1967-1969 Chevrolet Camaro


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

57 vert!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

77 Monte Carlo (which I own now)
61 Impala
59 Impala


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

68 impala fastback...


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

65 impala hard top ( on juice w 13's )


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

62-64 Impala
59 Impala 
30s bomb
30's Jaguar


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

ANOTHER DREAM CAR :biggrin: DALE'S CADI :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

*My dream rides*

[B] #1. ANY CADILLAC [/B]


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

the one with a druged up vida guerra in it


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

68 rag when done with my 68 ht


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Dec 16 2009, 10:10 AM~15998033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are getting harder to find  making a hopper out of one :biggrin:


----------



## 512Dogg (Jun 24, 2009)

rite now its a 80-84 cadillac coupe deville or fleetwood 2dr. had one once and just miss it so much i started saving my money for it


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

1963 Impala SS Convertible
1958 Impala Convertible
Bigbody Fleetwood 2d Convertible
:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin101 (Feb 7, 2010)

if i had the money a phantom convertable lowrider just 4 the lowriderlife


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

a rag 59 i got a sedan 59 bel-air right now i just gotta upgrade now :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

yall thinking small, biggest car on the planet 47 Bugatti T47 Napoleon


----------



## BGIZZLE (Sep 19, 2009)

64-rag 57-rag 39-4Dr


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

1963 Corvette with the Split Window!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 8 2010, 09:04 PM~16554376
> *1963 Corvette with the Split Window!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


its a bad ass ride indeed i sat in one still couldnt figure why GM would ever put a rearview mirror in it


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2009, 11:29 PM~15974091
> *1. 1957 belair convertible
> 
> 2. 1956 belair convertible
> ...


i have the exact same list as you brother  except i dont have no 59 to show yet


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 8 2010, 10:12 PM~16554492
> *its a bad ass ride indeed i sat in one still couldnt figure why GM would ever put a rearview mirror in it
> *



Lol! I know I love it :biggrin: Don't see very many at the car shows around here other than a Race Cars, but those are Awesome the one at Dallas Autorama had a Narrator! lol


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

THESE ARE MY DREAM RIDES


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 8 2010, 09:43 PM~16554880
> *Lol! I know I love it :biggrin: Don't see very many at the car shows around here other than a Race Cars, but those are Awesome the one at Dallas Autorama had a Narrator! lol
> *


yeah the guy that owns the one says his is the rarest since hes the original owner and aint afraid to drive it hes got about 45k on it right now and plans on driving the shit out of it this summer and until he cant drive it or dies whichever comes first. he told me the whole idea behind buying the car was to enjoy it he stored it in the late 70s, until i met him he never took it out but once he did the second frame off he decided to live up to his promise. fucker goes like a bat out of hell too. he does like my choice in dream cars and the his and hers Audis i picked out for them


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

hmmmmmmmmm......i think my dream car is a bike, 1948 or so vincent rapide or black shadow...that and a 37 packard 4 door and im set!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

1961 RAG IMPALA


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

1) 59 Impala 2dr Coupe.
2) 60 Impala Convertible.

Some day.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*MY DREAM CAR IS THE 1963 LOWRIDER M1A-ABRAMS TANK*








http://www.adiosbabylon.com/lowrider%20tank.html


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

a 63 impala convertible.. and a bugati veyron.


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

1) 64 ss vert 409
2) 57 vert
3) 61 vert


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

1951 2 door Fleetline


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Well, I've been fortunate enough to finally have one of my dream cars.  











Unfortunately this one's gonna be a little harder. It sold for over $300k. :uh: 











Might as well throw this one in there as well... Someday...


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 10 2010, 12:26 AM~16569458
> *MY DREAM CAR IS THE 1963 LOWRIDER M1A-ABRAMS TANK
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Dec 17 2009, 02:15 PM~16009989
> *ANOTHER DREAM CAR :biggrin: DALE'S CADI :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That is a bad a*# Cadillac! :0


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

WELL SINCE I DON'T HAVE A EXTRA 250,000 LAYING AROUND, IT WILL ALWAYS BE A DREAM.


----------



## jackmp32010 (Feb 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 10 2010, 11:52 AM~16572242
> *WELL SINCE I DON'T HAVE A EXTRA 250,000 LAYING AROUND, IT WILL ALWAYS BE A DREAM.
> 
> 
> ...



Is that how much this cost????









_________________________________________________
Car HID Kits Info


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jackmp32010_@Feb 10 2010, 12:17 PM~16572427
> *Is that how much this cost????
> _________________________________________________
> Car HID Kits Info
> *


yup


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jackmp32010_@Feb 10 2010, 02:17 PM~16572427
> *Is that how much this cost????
> _________________________________________________
> Car HID Kits Info
> *


It was at a auction a while back and it did not sell for 205,000. It is the 1970 ls6 454-450hp chevy chevelle convertible, big money. :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 10 2010, 04:44 PM~16574830
> *It was at a auction a while back and it did not sell for 205,000. It is the 1970 ls6 454-450hp chevy chevelle convertible, big money. :happysad:
> *


oh that chevelle lol youre looking to spend at least 350k


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Feb 10 2010, 03:42 AM~16569972
> *a 63 impala convertible.. and a bugati veyron.
> *



my dream car is in my avi :biggrin: 


and a few months ago, some dipshit down in clear lake put a bugatti veyron into one of the salt marshes off the freeway. a news guy saw the car and knew it was rare, so he was videotaping it and the car just veered off into the water. it was on the news and everything.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 10 2010, 05:31 PM~16575349
> *my dream car is in my avi :biggrin:
> and a few months ago, some dipshit down in clear lake put a bugatti veyron into one of the salt marshes off the freeway.  a news guy saw the car and knew it was rare, so he was videotaping it and the car just veered off into the water.  it was on the news and everything.
> *


yeah that guy has a new Veyron now


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

61 rag


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 9 2010, 10:18 PM~16567052
> *yeah the guy that owns the one says his is the rarest since hes the original owner and aint afraid to drive it hes got about 45k on it right now and plans on driving the shit out of it this summer and until he cant drive it or dies whichever comes first. he told me the whole idea behind buying the car was to enjoy it he stored it in the late 70s, until i met him he never took it out but once he did the second frame off he decided to live up to his promise. fucker goes like a bat out of hell too. he does like my choice in dream cars and the his and hers Audis i picked out for them
> *



That's Cool!  That would be me if I had one lol! :cheesy: Man he's got Big Bucks the ones I always look at is Midnight Blue or the Light Blue one I think its called Daytona Blue IDK thou, but those are only like $35,000. I wouldnt mind picking out Cars for my Rich Neighbors lol! :biggrin: Does he ever let you Drive any of them? :happysad:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Feb 10 2010, 08:57 AM~16571437
> *1) 64 ss vert 409
> 2) 57 vert
> 3) 61 vert
> *


 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 10 2010, 08:52 PM~16577761
> *That's Cool!  That would be me if I had one lol! :cheesy:  Man he's got Big Bucks the ones I always look at is Midnight Blue or the Light Blue one I think its called Daytona Blue IDK thou, but those are only like $35,000. I wouldnt mind picking out Cars for my Rich Neighbors lol!  :biggrin: Does he ever let you Drive any of them?  :happysad:
> *


this one is worth somewhere in the 70k region cause he drives it so much. i got to drive it once after i fixed the brakes its nice but i rather have a Cheetah replica or a Daytona replica its cheaper than forking 4.5 mil for either and less pressure. lol his friends always ask me since i spend a bit of time researching them. from what ive learned so far is Ferrari builds some pieces of shit compared to Lamborghini and Aston Martin


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

lol!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

this car is too much :thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 10 2010, 10:09 PM~16578703
> *this car is too much  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Sin Sixty whatcha doing in this post?! :angry: with the 3 beautiful rides you have you're not allowed to dream :biggrin: :cheesy: 

btw have u seen that convertible bomb martys selling?! :wow:


----------



## 78jubilee (Jul 21, 2009)

if it's a bombita it's a 34 buick 4 me but im trying to sell a 1940 master "D" 98% complet.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 11 2010, 06:09 AM~16578703
> *this car is too much  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Can't say i have one dream car, depends on the mood. but this thing would make my mood every day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

lowrider top 5 

1 - 63 rag
2 - 58 rag
3 - 61 rag
4 - 76 glasshouse
5 - 49 cadillac


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Any of the 2 door aerosedan fleetlines from 1942,46-48.All fully loaded with every option GM offered.1942 being my favorite year :biggrin:


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

1. 54 bel air (red w/ white top slammed on supremes)
2. 76 caprice (root beer brown slammed on some tru spokes)
3. Merc lead sled (any color primer on stocks chopped roof and frame on the ground)


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

MY DREAM CAR WOULD BE BLACK AND WHITE 59 IMPALA WITH THE LONG SKIRTS, CONTI KIT, JUICE, AND BLACK SPOKED Z'S


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

<<<<<Peep the screen name.lol


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2010, 02:52 PM~16735130
> *<<<<<Peep the screen name.lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

i want a different car every month or so


----------

